# Theoretical Reservoir Models(well testing



## فيصل الطائي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

these are three chapters of well testing I hope you all to make use of them all.


----------



## فيصل الطائي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*و هذه تكملة الفصل الثاني*

اخوتي هذا هو الجزء الثاني من الفصل الثاني من موديلات فحص الابار.


----------



## فيصل الطائي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*هنا*

هنا تكملة الفصل الثاني | اسف عن الخطأ الحاصل بسبب خط الانترنبت


----------



## حسين علي باقر (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لهذه المساهمات الرائعة يافيصل بارك الله مساعيك. د.حسين علي باقر


----------



## محمد الاكرم (14 نوفمبر 2008)

:20: السلام عليك 
بارك الله فيك على العمل القيم
بالتوفيق:31:


----------



## jabbar_k74 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا....................جزيلا .............. مع التقدير والاحترام .....


----------



## فيصل الطائي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

يسعدني ان تعجبك مشاركاتي يا معلمي العزيز\ انا مشتاق لكم كثيرا و اتمنى لقائكم باقرب وقت. سلامي الى من علمني حرفا الاستاذ الدكتور محمد صالح الجواد و الاستاذ عمر فالح قدر الامكان.


----------



## bilaldz (29 أبريل 2010)

شكر جزيل و جعله في ميزان الحسنات ..........


----------

